# just another night at 16th street fishing pier



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

a few strippers got landed but once again i pulled the big 1 45.5in and 30.8lb





































almost broke the table.....

freah mullet and i got there around 8 left about 1030


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice one man. Thanks for the report.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t work!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

pertry werk


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice fish !! Did you look inside the belly to see what he'd been eating ??


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Living up to your name I see. Nice fish.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

[email protected] Bay...you killin' em man!!! 

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man you are going to eat for a month on those two ...Nice work Kevin 

I take it was on the incomming high and full moon ...hinthint

Diff need to get me a pier net for the week end!


jerry


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I knew when they proposed that pier that it would be a great place to catch fall stripers. . . before you know it folks will be lined up shoulder to shoulder especially since it is free. . . 

Oops I take it back I thought that you were fishing off of the wave screen pier at Peterson's Yacht basin. You were fishing at the pier near the corner of 16th street and Walnut.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if that stripper almost broke the table, she better start looking for another job

your tearing them up out there. nice fish!


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you just blew your spot up, dont be suprised to see a mass of people out there next time.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice fish man. I'm jealous!


----------



## hary (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom Powers said:


> I knew when they proposed that pier that it would be a great place to catch fall stripers. . . before you know it folks will be lined up shoulder to shoulder especially since it is free. . .
> 
> Oops I take it back I thought that you were fishing off of the wave screen pier at Peterson's Yacht basin. You were fishing at the pier near the corner of 16th street and Walnut.


Good one!!

Hary


----------



## hary (Feb 4, 2008)

Rockpile Angler said:


> I think you just blew your spot up, dont be suprised to see a mass of people out there next time.


Are you sure about that?

It's night time fishing and downtown Newport News!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

hary said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> It's night time fishing and downtown Newport News!!!




HAHAHA 
Good Point!




Awsome Striper there dude. guys are lined up from corolla to the CBBT lookin for them cows.. and your inland smoking the beast's! Way to go.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

you know the piers thats that bad the guys that fishing the pier are good ppl... yea the pier is in the ghetto but ur catch some big ass ghetto fish lol..... ive never had a problem with any1 out there... its just the location that makes ppl not want to fish there... i fish out there sunday monday and tuseday when get off my 2nd job


im also getting my bait from e mart any korean market that has fresh fish should sell them


i think i have the biggest 1 so far on the pier in the hole 757 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> you know the piers thats that bad the guys that fishing the pier are good ppl... yea the pier is in the ghetto but ur catch some big ass ghetto fish lol..... ive never had a problem with any1 out there... its just the location that makes ppl not want to fish there... i fish out there sunday monday and tuseday when get off my 2nd job
> 
> 
> im also getting my bait from e mart any korean market that has fresh fish should sell them
> ...


Where is the emart.....Also there are some serious fishermen in downtown Newport News.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

hary said:


> are you sure about that?
> 
> It's night time fishing and downtown newport news!!!
> 
> :d


Just kidding!
I've been there a few times (long time ago)
thanks bayslayer for sharing.

Hary


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

if the weather breaks sunday night im going out... if u want to join me the more the marrier


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Kev I'm in save me a spot, you got that heater I'll bring the vienna /icehouse

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

HEY Kev heading out around 8 see ya there


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

not 1 bite tonight... i think the water is to cold and it pushed them to the deep


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*we came we saw we froze*

Well what can I say ,we came we saw we froze, hit the pier at 7:30 and set up , couple guys show up a few minutes after me OBXsomething I think he said his name was John . Then they where gone can't cacth fish if you jigg for 20 min and leave LOL. Kevin showed up about an hour later and I was glad to have someone to talk too. Kev did have a few ticks on the reel but was just grass and wave pull. No fish but good company thanks Kevin we'll get out again next week end.


jerry


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

went out again tonight with a few of my boys from richmond and we froze for nothing now even a tick... i think the cold watch turned them off


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*yea*

i was out there met your friends definate were good people we talked about all kinds of fishin. i got little bump but whatever it was didnt take it all the way. maybe next time ill see ya. thanks for report! i was hopin one of us woulda got somthing with all the rigs that were out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

